# Critique me please...



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok so we decided to clean up Lebron, first we shaved him with a #10 blade on his body and legs and then his face with a #30. He wasn't at all happy with this. 
After an hour or so of him jumping and kicking he was finally done with his new hair cut. Then we decided to try to get a good photo of him standing, keep in mind i have never washed, nor groomed a goat much less tried to get one to stand still in a certain position to have a picture taken. Harsh and honest criticism of the goat and myself is welcome, after years in the military i can take brutally honest criticism without getting my feelings hurt.

Now presenting the clean and clipped NC Promisedland Sharp Le Bron...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow! What a nice guy! His rump is fairly level, maybe a tad short. He has an awesome uphill stance. Maybe a little weak in the chine. Brisket is good. The one thing he is really lacking in is body capacity. How old is he? If he is young, that might come with age... Toes and legs look pretty good, but a little bit more rear leg angulation wouldn't hurt. His neck is nice and long, I like that. 

I quite like him!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

He's beautiful


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks, yes he is young just over a year and a half. His angularity may be due to me not getting him positioned correctly or he could just have bad angularity, again im new to all this and it was literally the first time trying to get a goat posted up. Basically just trying to copy pictures of goats i have seen posted up.


----------



## The-bleating-goat-farm (Jul 12, 2013)

I know you guys are really impressed with my chicken


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

he looks just like one of ours,,,he's beautiful


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

So to improve his angularity would i have him squat a bit more and pull him forward some? Or is that something that comes naturally and really cant do anything about?


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

P.S., that is one good lookin' chicken. Now if she would just start making bigger eggs


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Both. You can make them appear more angular by pinching their spine towards the back, and that will make them squat. That makes them look longer, more uphill, their rump better, and legs more angular. Of course, that's not their natural self, either.


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks, next time i will give that a try.


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

So would this goat be considered show quality? I would like to get into showing if there are ever any shows nearby.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

There is a very good chance he would do well. Might want to see if body capacity improves at all though, he is really lacking in that area... It is also a challenge to find shows that will allow bucks in.


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh ok, by body capacity do you mean he needs to put on some more pounds, get a little rounder? Right now hes right at 50 lbs at a year and half old. He was also recently bred to our doe and if i cant find any shows that will let bucks in maybe down the road i can show one of his daughters...


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

There is a dairy show at the delta fair. There is another at Millington goat days.


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for that info ogfabby, sending ya a pm also...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Killer_goat said:


> Oh ok, by body capacity do you mean he needs to put on some more pounds, get a little rounder? Right now hes right at 50 lbs at a year and half old. He was also recently bred to our doe and if i cant find any shows that will let bucks in maybe down the road i can show one of his daughters...


50 lbs for a yearling would be light IMO. And at 18 months, I would put more weight on him. But body capacity is their 'barrel'. Not weight, but how much rumen and kids if they are does can fit. For example, check out this Nigerian Dwarf. He's got great body capacity. See how big his barrel is?

http://www.kwfarms.com/twincreekssparknthenite.htm

and this guy, too:

http://www.kwfarms.com/camannactbluebuckeroo.htm


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow they are very handsome fellas


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok now i see, the only time our guy looks like that is after munching a ton of hay or browse. His belly gets that nice full round look then later it goes back down.


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

And yes those are quite handsome bucks you got there.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yup that's his rumen. In the morning, it's smaller, then at the end of the day it's bigger, right? Ideally, you would want his body capacity large like that all the time


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Killer_goat said:


> And yes those are quite handsome bucks you got there.


Aw, those aren't mine, they are a friend of mines. I like showing off her goats. She's been a great mentor for me, and a great place to get awesome goats, and she's only a couple hours away from me!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Mr. Lebron cleans up really nicely! First, awesome job on an unwilling participant.  He has an excellent silhouette from the side, everything Scotty Horse has said. But, a lanky teenager look crosswise as was explained. I think, though, even if he doesn't get more barrely as he gets older, he would still be an excellent buck for a doe lacking femininity, of which there are a number. I would gladly experiment by pairing him to any doe with a good barrel on her, as he has overall that nice back and rump that are much desired but not always easy to achieve. 

Now, make sure to take down those primpy pics before his goat friends get hold of them and plaster them all over the internet to embarrass him! :ROFL:


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks, he does look a lot better cleaned up. He still isnt talking to me though, usually he meets me or the wife every time we go to the gate, since yesterday he has been sulking though.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

He will come back around LOL. You would think we tortured them sometimes the way they pout hahaha

He is growing up quite nicely  and LOVE the chicken ! I want her hahaha


----------

